# Van Helsing Costume Project



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good so far!! Excited to see the rest of it come together.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking good, Shadowbat!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

great start. This will be great!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Re hemmed the bottom of the vest.












Also added a new hat band.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Exact replica of hugh jackmans costume, you pulled it off sir. Big fan of the Van Helsing movie, so this thread pulled my attention. GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Almost forgot, make sure you don't forget a prop cross bow.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah. The crossbow will probably be last. I want to concentrate on the outfit for now and the details. I have the sweater and facemask coming.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

looks good, now for the gizmos he carries...go hit the steam punk sites to make your stuff. love the progress


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The sweater showed up today.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Shaving the beard for more realism?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

trim it. He has a bit of shadow so.....


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Finished the face mask today.












I think it may look better on the mannequin. lol


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks great! What are you using for the sculpting?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Sculpey will be used for the broach, cross, and Star of David.


----------

